

Read Hacker News faster - ionyzzz
http://www.codersgrid.com/read/

======
Osiris
I tend the read the comments much more frequently than the actual page. I
would suggest:

1\. Make the comments number a link to load the comments page directly.

2\. Allow the right pane to split to show comments above/below the actual web
page

~~~
bluejellybean
I agree with this. I come to hacker news not for the crappy blogspam but for
the comments created by the crappy blogspam.

I really like this tool so adding some good comment features would keep me
coming back.

~~~
ionyzzz
thanks both! I will think about it and add this to my todo list.

~~~
acmecorps
YES! I love the idea, but like everyone else, I will almost always read the
comments first. Actually, that's mostly the reason why I come to HN. Came for
the articles, stayed for the comments.

------
ozh
Read Hacker News much much faster :
[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

~~~
toni
Read Hacker News much much much faster:
[http://ihackernews.com/](http://ihackernews.com/)

------
joveian
I still much prefer [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com)

Looks so much nicer than any of the others IMO and is easy to filter. I wish
all news sites were setup like that.

Edit: I love to see all the things people do with HN even if I don't use them.
Does anyone have a list of HN augmenting sites?

~~~
jonalmeida
I like using cheeaun's mod for mobile since it parses the comments in a
similar clean way, and the Hacker News Enhancement Suite for Chrome [2].

[1]:
[http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/](http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/)
[2]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bappiabcodbpphnojd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

------
efdee
Off-topic, www.codersgrid.com is vulnerable to a Heartbleed attack.

~~~
ionyzzz
thanks. I have upgraded now. Really really thanks for remind!

------
davidw
How do I get to the comments?

This actually doesn't much match my reading style - I like to scan the front
page for stuff that looks interesting and then read it in a new tab, which
works just fine when I right click links.

------
tech-no-logical
I get an error in latest ff beta :

    
    
        "Bootstrap's javascript requires jQuery"  (main.js line 160)
    

which is weird, because jquery is included... must be something on my part,
but I see no reason (according to firebug jquery is loaded before main.js)

also, when loading the first article :

    
    
        "Load denied by X-Frame-Options: https://code.google.com/p/omaha/ does not permit cross-origin framing."

------
hardwaresofton
A lot of the unicode characters don't show up for me (ex. share buttons,
whatever is next to the date @ top left)...

use font-awesome?

~~~
ionyzzz
yes, what browser do you use?

~~~
symmetricsaurus
Same for me. Running Firefox on Windows 7.

------
thebenedict
This kind of two-pane layout looks great on large screens but is unusable on
mobile (my Nexus 5, at least). Are there any good approaches that don't
involve making a separate mobile layout?

Maybe a mobile-only button to expand the sidebar, and then the list of
articles takes up the full screen, sliding away after an article is selected?

~~~
ionyzzz
It is a general approach to make mobile user happy. But using iframe on mobile
is horrible UX. so... no idea on it yet.

------
anoncow
This is great. Are there any legal concerns with rendering a third party
webpage in a frame?

~~~
swombat
Good lord, no. With that kind of thinking, soon you'll be outlawing
hyperlinks!!

------
vtempest
[http://hkrnews.com](http://hkrnews.com)

I made something similar at hkrnews.com but SameOrigin policy blocks 30% of
articles. One way to get around it is whateverorigin.com

------
tempodox
Keyboard bindings, especially for the left column, are sorely missing. Having
to pick up the mouse each time you want to switch the article (or whatever) is
a real pain in the abdomen.

~~~
MartinDueren
If you are using Chrome I can recommend Vimium. It's great!

This way you can browse every website without ever using your mouse.

[http://vimium.github.io/](http://vimium.github.io/)

~~~
tempodox
Thanks for the tip! Sadly, I'm too private & paranoid to be using Chrome on a
regular basis.

------
midgetjones
This is basically a test of who's set their x-frame headers or not. So the
google link doesn't work, and everything that does is vulnerable to
clickjacking.

~~~
ionyzzz
agree. But I am not going to grep the content into my database to hack the
sameorigin policy as it is the rule of internet. But I'm still finding the
solution of detection of sameorigin error, so I can notice use to ask them to
open it on the new tab.

~~~
thaumaturgy
FWIW I've had a similar side project for a while; I opted for using the main
display area to show the headline, full url, and links to comments (and
recently, comments from other sites). Up/down arrows navigate and return key
opens the article in a new tab.

It's a nice balance between easily navigating articles, and not getting in the
way too much. But that might be entirely personal taste.

------
dewiz
since the site itself is on the homepage I couldn't not try the recursive call
to the site. apparently it doesnt load more than one nested level (ipad
safari).

~~~
ionyzzz
yes, another problem would be the SAMEORIGIN.

------
rajeemcariazo
I made fun of going to this site recursively

~~~
ionyzzz
:D me too

------
ionyzzz
it group the hacker news by date. you can select the day by clicking here:
[http://cdn.codersgrid.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/Coders-...](http://cdn.codersgrid.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/Coders-Read.png)

and thanks!

~~~
tsudot
Which endpoint do you use to filter by date?

------
dewey
I'd love to have a way to navigate with the J/K keys. This is neat.

~~~
ionyzzz
Thank you for your feedback.

Apart from J/K, any other suggestions? up/down, cmd+T, cmd+F, cmd+c ?

~~~
ddacunha
If you live on the other side of the world, filtering by date is an issue. If
you connect from Asia and with most of the activity on HN coming from the US,
there is little to see during our mornings. I expect to see what I have missed
on the last 24 hours without have to change the date manually.

Perhaps you can show a the top 10 (or 20, or xx) of the previous day with
visual separation so that I know if was submitted earlier.

------
izolate
I'm here for the community and comments more than the links.

------
teemo_cute
I didn't know before that someone can scrape or access HN's API to retrieve it
contents. Is is actually legal?

I'm so fascinated by the news here that I haven't yet figured out how the site
works so far.

~~~
e15ctr0n
There is an official HN API - no need to scrape. :-)

[https://hn.algolia.io/cool_apps](https://hn.algolia.io/cool_apps)

I found a Firefox add-on here that is similar to this site:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hacker-
news-r...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hacker-news-reader/)

------
Sovietaced
genius

